# hello!



## ectoblue (Jul 13, 2019)

hi, my name's anthony, and i'm fairly new to all this! i got my first furry baby 6 months ago, and i now own 4 cuties!
i hope to learn more about mice in general, and i hope to begin breeding soon.
i look forward to becoming a regular in the forums!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya. Welcome amongst us


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

